

Posterous not accepting registrations? - rynop
https://posterous.com/register

======
rynop
Sent a ticket to help@posterous.com a week ago, no response.

I know this was a YC project, hoping this problem will get some visibility on
here.

side q - is posterous getting neglected now that it is under twitter?

------
taigeair
it seems abandoned..

